# Can you use non-egg noodles for beef strognaoff?



## oldramon

I'm curious what type of noodles would be a suitable replacement for egg noodles, for the preparation of beef stroganoff for someone who cannot eat egg based things ?

thank you


----------



## buckytom

sure, why not?

you might want to look into vegan or asian recipes for eggless noodles.

we regularly eat no yolk noodles, but asian broad rice noodles would work if you can't have any eggs at all.


----------



## GrillingFool

Mashed potatoes are an excellent replacement for noodles with stroganoff! 
Rice would be pretty darn good too.

I also like it on toast!


----------



## quicksilver

I use the No Yolks brand noodles for everything I use noodles for. They come in various widths for all needs.
And yummy!


----------



## Andy M.

I just checked the ingredients lists on three different brands of dry pasta products and none contain any egg. They all state they are made in facilitites the make other products containing eggs.

You sure could use one of those products with your dish.


----------



## oldramon

no yolk brand noodles.  thank you.  does that truely have no eggs in it, or just not the yolk ?

the asian broad rice noodles sound interesting too, if they are eggless.  how would you cook either the no yolk brand noodles, and/or the "no yolk" brand noodles for the noodle part of a stroganoff recipe ?

thank you guys so much


----------



## expatgirl

I've always used rice when making stroganoff.........family prefers it that way..........


----------



## oldramon

rice sounds very yummy with that.  i'll have to ask about cooking that in another thread.  

for those noodles, the common variety, that could be used as a replacement that one man mentioned, what are they called "type" of noodle that could be used as a replacement and can you get these those at your common grocery store ?  i seemed to remember checking the ingredients of non-spagetti noodles and i thought i remember running into eggs.  

thanks


----------



## quicksilver

Sorry, oldramon. They do have egg whites
I don't know of any noodle that won't have at least whites in them. Maybe someone else will jump in.

ingredients list:

enriched extra fancy durum flour
(niacin, ferrous sulfate, thiamin mononitrate,
riboflavin, folic acid),
corn flour,
egg whites.

www.noyolks.com 

I would do taters or rice.


----------



## Andy M.

oldramon said:


> rice sounds very yummy with that. i'll have to ask about cooking that in another thread.
> 
> for those noodles, the common variety, that could be used as a replacement that one man mentioned, what are they called "type" of noodle that could be used as a replacement and can you get these those at your common grocery store ? i seemed to remember checking the ingredients of non-spagetti noodles and i thought i remember running into eggs.
> 
> thanks


 
I checked packages of Prince, Barilla and Mullers.  Dry pasta (not egg noodles) are not made with eggs, just flour and water.  If you buy fettucine, for example, it would work as a side dish for the stroganov.


----------



## buckytom

old ramon, the broad rice noodles that i was talking about are often called ho fun or he fen. here's wiki's take on them: Shahe fen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## quicksilver

Both my Barilla Linguini and Ronzoni (various pasta) boxes don't list eggs, or any part of as an ingredient.
However, both have disquilifiers stated on the boxes:
"Contains wheat ingredients and is manufactured in a facility that uses eggs."
I'm would guess when making new batches of something else, equipment is sanitized, but the statement is made.   ????


----------



## MaryE

Regular pasta (like spaghetti or linguine) doesn't contain eggs. But, I personally like mashed potatoes!


----------



## BreezyCooking

You could also check out a product called "Notta Pasta" (they do have a website).  It's rice based &, I believe, does not contain any eggs.  Comes in different pasta noodle types.  We really like it - when we can find it.  Sometimes it's in the pasta/noodle aisle, sometimes in the Asian aisle, sometimes in the gourmet food aisle.


----------



## vyapti

I've found that ribbon noodles typically have egg.  Most other pasta does not, although I've found some lasagna noodles that have eggs.  The ribbon noodles that I have found are typically expensive, but they are available.  I usually go for some other pasta shape instead.  As others have said, most pasta does not have egg.


----------

